# Red Crystal Shrimp Life Cycle



## joeinlondon (10 Dec 2008)

I have been keeping three red crystal shrimp for a couple of months now, and the largest one has just died, but before it went I could see she was carrying eggs.  I am wondering if death immediately after release of eggs is normal for this species - in a sort of Octopus way?

Also - how long do they live generally?  The other large one of the former trio is now pretty much sitting life out under a leaf and I fear it won't be long until this one keels over also.  Are they a very short-lived species?

Any input would, as always, be most appreciated.

Joe


----------



## YzemaN (10 Dec 2008)

Try this place:
Planet Inverts.
There's loads of info on different shrimp and a forum as well.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Dec 2008)

What temp did you have the tank at? They should breed fine and live much longer than two months. I have some in my tank for 4 months, but they don't like temps above 24C specially when carrying eggs


----------



## Luketendo (10 Dec 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What temp did you have the tank at? They should breed fine and live much longer than two months. I have some in my tank for 4 months, but they don't like temps above 24C specially when carrying eggs



This may be the reason why mine aren't breeding and half of them are dead. Although my heater is set to 24 the temperature is 27.

Just changed the heater to 22 and I'll see what that does.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Dec 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> This may be the reason why mine aren't breeding and half of them are dead. Although my heater is set to 24 the temperature is 27. Just changed the heater to 22 and I'll see what that does.


If you can't keep the temp down invest in one of these:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JEBO-Aquarium-Twi ... 240%3A1318

I am gald I did, my temp never goes above 25ÂºC, very usefull specially in the summer when the temp in the tank usually went above 30ÂºC (and I lost my first batch of CRS)


----------



## Luketendo (11 Dec 2008)

Oh yeah forgot to say my shrimp are just normal cherries.

Anyway woke up this morning and the temperature has dropped 2C to 25C. I'll check when I get home from school and see what the temperature when the light is on.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Dec 2008)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah forgot to say my shrimp are just normal cherries.


Red Cherries do fine in temps up to 30ÂºC and breed fine, I had mine bredding at 30ÂºC+ and even bred fine in my main tank at 30ÂºC and with high dosage of ferts and CO2.


----------



## mr. luke (12 Dec 2008)

crs are usually ok even at 27'C, maybe copper poisoning? Can happen very easily with the addition of new plants, high dosing of ferts and a host of other things.


----------



## Luketendo (12 Dec 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, guess I have a problem with mine then...


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Dec 2008)

Mr. Luke might be the guru on this, as he "gets overun very quickly, mainly with crs and cherries "

Definitely a useful person to have on the forum - I know I'll be sending him a few questions!

Here's a link to that thread: viewtopic.php?f=49&t=3857&start=20

Hope the rest do ok - you've still got a chance of it being a male and a female!

Best regards,

Mark


----------



## mr. luke (13 Dec 2008)

its very easy to become over run, especially with cherries 
had a minor disaster today so crs arent so great, it involves the nitrate above 160ppm, everything is fine apart from  2 crs.
Hope you have more luck in the futer (y)


----------



## zoologist101 (27 Dec 2008)

I think two years is about the average life expectancy for CRS. Maybe yours were not in the first flush of youth when you bought them.


----------

